# 5 day out of Galveston, 50' Bertram - diving / fishing



## GTownH2O (May 2, 2012)

we are looking for one spot, or one and his lady, for a spot out to the gardens and beyond this Friday night. Only catch is we are going until Wednesday night or Thursday morning.

We plan to fish all weekend including some deep drops and a night trip or 2 to the floaters. On monday - wed we plan to night dive the gardens for the coral spawning and fish during the day. Will stay out as long as weather allows.

If you want to dive as well you need all your own gear, computer and good amount of dives logged. we will be doing a lot of trolling as well so being a non-diver wont be a bummer for you.

Fuel share/food cost is going to be around $600. great deal for someone. Drop and email or text and give us as much info as possible.

Mark
512-944-9066
[email protected]


----------

